# Daisy X Duke



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Doe is a PEW named Daisy.


Buck is broken Champagne (I believe), named Duke.


This is Daisy today: 



I paired these two for two main reasons, Health and Temperament. Ive never had sweeter mice! lol They love being handled and getting shoulder rides. And honestly neither have ever peed or pooped on me :lol:

Daisy is due any day now, and this will be her second litter


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Well turns out it wasnt another couple of days! Daisy had her pups last night 



Will do sure count in a couple of days, but for now I see milk bands and hear lots of squeaking


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I do love a wriggly nest of pinkies :love1


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable! Im still amazed my two does gave birth the same day and both had 6 babies!


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Final count of 11! Some red eyes and some black 

I decided not to cull this litter down because its her last litter and I would like to see what difference it makes to keep a big litter vs. Culling down.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

There are 6 black eyed bubs, and 5 red eyed bubs.

The black eyed bubs all look darker than the red eyed bubs. I so can't wait to see their colors!


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

Awww, congrats!


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

A little update!

We have colors!

5 PEWs!


and 6 unknowns (black?) lol


I was so hoping that a few would come out looking like daddy! oh well, cant complain about the cute factor. Hehe


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

6 days old!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

*dies of cuteness* SOOOO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

How many pictures have you taken to become this? mine never sits that still to get a good shot.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I had to take like 30 lol! It takes a lot of patience  But its so worth it!


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Also my camera has a burst setting which helps tremendously!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Awww absolutely cute as, love how you put them in the othello pattern. One black, one white and so on  I have never had a PEW before. All my mice have black eyes!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow only two colours! I usually get like every baby a different colour and like never ever selfs


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I was shocked about there only being two colors as well! Though I have never had solid black mice before, Im thinking of keeping a black doe to try and get darker blacks.

Ill post pictures again in a day or so.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet actually I have a litter now my first time to have self blacks I hve 3! 2 girls and a boy


----------

